

Search engines square off in new battle...rap. - humanlever
http://www.searchenginerapbattle.com/

======
unalone
That was... terrible.

------
froo
... 8 Mile meets Silicon Valley?

Ok...

------
jcapote
msn's rhymes were as weak as their search

